# GrandMaster Kelly S. Worden In New Jersey



## Rod Coulter (Mar 18, 2004)

*WOODBRIDGE, NEW JERSEY * 
_April 10-11, 2004 _ 
*SEMINAR :* DATU KELLY S. WORDEN 
*CURRICULUM*: MODERN ARNIS - RENEGADE JKD - TACTICAL KNIFE 
*TIME*: 10:00 A.M. TO 4:00 P.M. 
*SEMINAR SITE * : AMERICAN LEGION HALL POST 87, 314 Berry Street, Woodbridge, New Jersey 
*SEMINAR HOST * : N.S.I. REPRESENTATIVE : *CHINO SANTIAGO - 732-826-4634 * 
*COST*: 129.95 for Two days or Pre-register - $99.00 for Both days 
kellysworden@comcast.net


----------

